# Railings on platforms



## dfsaunders (Jan 21, 2010)

I am in the process of designing a set and a main part of it is going to be a series of 8'x4' platforms between 6-8 ft high. I plan to put railings along the back and sides. I am building these in Illinois. Can anybody tell me or tell me where I can find out if I am required to a railing on all sides. I am thinking I probably should put them across the front anyways for safety. Does anyone have any ideas of making the railings across the front less visable?

Thanks


----------



## Footer (Jan 21, 2010)

You need to have the railings on at least the back. 30" to 36" high is pretty standard. I would lean towards 36". If you are black US of the unit you can get away with building them out of 2x4 and blacking them out. 

For the DS side, there are a few ways to go. 2x4 railings tend to look pretty chunky. I have done DS railings out of 1x1 steel to good effect. It looks clean and has clean lines. I have also done 1x1 stantions and welding chain in between each row. It also works and has a clean line. It does give a "look" however. 


If you don't have the gear for that, you can do nice railings out of speedrail. It goes together quick and is very strong. Plus, it uses all that 1 1/2" sch. 40 you have laying around. Its initial cost is pretty high but after you buy it the stuff lasts forever.

This is the chain solutions...


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 21, 2010)

If you can design railings that are appropriate with your scenic concept, then by all means do so. However, theatre set designs need not _necessarily_ comply with local building code ordinances. This came up a while ago on another forum, and some expressed the opinion that "as an artistic installation, sets are exempt from building codes." Not exactly true, but as access is limited and the users are trained (rehearsed), the point has some validity. Common sense and risk assessment often comes in to play. Are the performers professional actors, or grade school children? If the show uses AEA actors, they may have helpful guidelines.

Railings of tempered glass or plexiglas may be visually unobtrusive, but are likely to create other issues.

Glass Railings


----------



## n1ghtmar3 (Jan 22, 2010)

As Derek stated a lot depends on who the actor is and comfort level. Also what kind of action is taking place on the platforms if theres a lot of action no railing is a big safety issue and what kind of lighting is going on while actors are up there. if its fairly dim it may be hard for them to locate edges so they can avoid them. This can also be true if they are staring into a bunch of bright lights. I have done small little forr walls 6 - 8" tall that were blended to match lower walls and had LED lights every so often for the actors to reference. I've also had just glow tap on the edge off a larger platform where there was only one actor up there and had it work fine.


----------



## jwl868 (Jan 22, 2010)

This will probably muddy the waters, but:

Strictly speaking, and using US OSHA, railings should be 42” high. See 40 CFR 1910.23(c) (Though OSHA recognizes that one can’t put a railing in front of a stage. (See third to last paragraph of this OSHA interpretation. 01/28/1997 - Fall protection for the entertainment industry under the OSH Act of 1970. )

Illinois has a limited State OSHA in that it only extends OSHA to public employees. The rest of the program follows US OSHA. (Go to OSHA.gov, then click State programs, then click Illinois.)


Parts of the OSHA railing reg (from 40 CFR) is copied below, along with the text about Illinois’ program from the OSHA site:
1910.23(c) 
"Protection of open-sided floors, platforms, and runways."
1910.23(c)(1) 
Every open-sided floor or platform 4 feet or more above adjacent floor or ground level shall be guarded by a standard railing (or the equivalent as specified in paragraph (e)(3) of this section) on all open sides except where there is entrance to a ramp, stairway, or fixed ladder. The railing shall be provided with a toeboard wherever, beneath the open sides,
1910.23(e) 
"Railing, toe boards, and cover specifications."
1910.23(e)(1) 
A standard railing shall consist of top rail, intermediate rail, and posts, and shall have a vertical height of 42 inches nominal from upper surface of top rail to floor, platform, runway, or ramp level. The top rail shall be smooth-surfaced throughout the length of the railing. The intermediate rail shall be approximately halfway between the top rail and the floor, platform, runway, or ramp. The ends of the rails shall not overhang the terminal posts except where such overhang does not constitute a projection hazard.


About Illinois OSHA - 
On September 1, 2009, the Illinois Public Employee Only (PEO) State Plan was approved as a developmental plan under Section 18 of the Occupational Safety and Health Act of 1970 and 29 CFR 1956. 

The Illinois PEO State Plan is administered by the Illinois Department of Labor (IDOL). The department's Public Employee Safety and Education Division is responsible for compliance program administration, conducting enforcement inspections, adoption of standards, and operation of other OSHA related activities in the public sector. Federal OSHA retains full authority for coverage of private sector employees in the State of Illinois as well as for coverage of Federal government employees

Joe


----------



## scenerymaker (Jan 23, 2010)

Another source I've found for railing parts is teksupply.com, then search on railing. They typically sell to the farming community and are MUCH cheaper than "professional" sources. I have used several of their fittings.


----------



## josh88 (Feb 25, 2013)

Rather than starting a new thread I'm going to bring this thread back. I'm having a bit of confusion over railings at the moment. My head of maintenance is saying that OSHA requires railings on anything above 32 inches. I haven't found anything about that and most of what I have read says that there needs to be a railing anytime there could be a drop of 4 feet or more. I should probably know this but I don't. 

The scenario in question is in regards to a temporary thrust. It would be less than 4 feet but more than 3 feet. I can provide more details if needed. So is there a definite answer? The section of code quoted above says 4 feet, is this correct? Thanks


----------



## Robert (Feb 26, 2013)

Simple answer is OSHA does not apply to entities like schools or non-profit theatre. I also understnd there are specific regulations for perfomace spaces. The regulations change and allow for no handrails along the front edges or acting areas.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Feb 26, 2013)

OSHA applies to employees. If you are all volunteers, you are fine. If there is a school janitor that might walk on it, or if the director is a staff/faculty person, OSHA applies. You have a duty to employees to protect them from fall hazards and it starts with a written plan. Guards, fall protection, training, practice, and many things might be a part of that plan but you need a plan and need to stick to it. It's not a bad idea to treat volunteers with similar concern, but, while OSHA does not apply, using the same standard of care is likley to be a good defense and more importantly, you might prevent an injury or worse.

Building codes generally do not apply to scenery and sets. Building codes exempts stages from the normal guard requirement, which should apply in the case of the thrust stage.


----------



## josh88 (Feb 26, 2013)

BillConnerASTC said:


> using the same standard of care is likley to be a good defense and more importantly, you might prevent an injury or worse.
> 
> Building codes generally do not apply to scenery and sets. Building codes exempts stages from the normal guard requirement, which should apply in the case of the thrust stage.



There are plenty of employees walking on it, no volunteers. And the above sentiment is what matters, I'm not going to do anything unsafe, I'm mostly wondering (assuming nothing was exempted and all the codes were required) at what height does a railing kick in? and is there a piece of code I should look for (other than that fall arrest document) that says stages are exempted and codes don't generally apply to sets?

As far as I can tell, I'm within the guidelines of any of the codes that I can find but he has a number he thinks is right and won't let it go because "if somebody from OSHA walks in we'll have all kinds of fines."


----------



## TheaterEd (Feb 26, 2013)

jwl868 said:


> (Though OSHA recognizes that one can’t put a railing in front of a stage. (See third to last paragraph of this OSHA interpretation. 01/28/1997 - Fall protection for the entertainment industry under the OSH Act of 1970. )



I should think that this would qualify the thrust as exempt.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Feb 27, 2013)

Josh - National (US) model building and fire codes are pretty consistent. The IBC says "Guards shall be located along open-sided walking surfaces, mezzanines, industrial equipment platforms, stairways, ramps and landings that are located more than 30 inches (762 mm) above the floor or grade below." with some exceptions:
"1. On the loading side of loading docks or piers.
2. On the audience side of stages and raised platforms, including steps leading up to the stage and raised platforms.
3. On raised stage and platform floor areas, such as runways, ramps and side stages used for entertainment or presentations.
4. At vertical openings in the performance area of stages and platforms.
5. At elevated walking surfaces appurtenant to stages and platforms for access to and utilization of special lighting or equipment.
6. Along vehicle service pits not accessible to the public.
7. In assembly seating where guards in accordance with Section 1025.14 are permitted and provided."

Since most of those involve theatres, I use the opportunity to once again point out how unique our spaces are.

OSHA, also permits an exception at stages, but still requires the employer to protect the employees from fall hazards, including at a stage edge or opening.

Finally, the Life Safety Code is likely - my estimation - to add a requirment in the next edition which requires a written plan to protect all occupants from the fall hazard of stage edges and openings. I'd guess in 5-15 years, this would become a requirement in a majority of jurisdictions. This basicallly mainstreams an OSHA concept to protect all occupants, not just the employees.


----------

